

Jebson CMS - grimmdude
http://grimmdude.com/jebson
A content management system based on static files aimed at ease of use and swift load times.
======
marveller
Great job! Probably the simplest flat file CMS to use raw HTML and PHP, even
compared to Pico, Kirby and Statamic.

~~~
grimmdude
Thanks!

